# What should I do with this tank?



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a 55g w' a broken brace. Upon further inspection the brace is more broken than I had originally thought. Completly off on one side, cracked in the middle and cracked but still in contact on the other side. Last weekend we bought a piece of plexiglass to repair it but I'm wondering if I should ever trust this tank full of water again? Was wondering if I should just divide it and only put 15g on both sides and use it for my crays and a few select small fish to fill in the top half? This footprint is the same as a 15g tank.
Or if I wanna trust it and use it completely filled?

I'd appreciate your thoughts on this. Makes me feel better to only have it filled half way though.

Thanks


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I personally wouldn't really trust it, but you could give it a try?


----------



## jennifergib7 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am in the same predicament. I have a 125 gallon aquarium that I am resealing. Noticed that one of the two center braces is broken. I was wanting to repair this one as well, but was unsure of the route to take. Can you reference me somewhere to read? Thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Best route to take would be is to take the measurements and order a new frame.

Got one question though for the original op. How can a 55 be the same footprint as a 15. The only way I could think of is its a very tall tank. as my 55 would hold 4 15's in its footprint.


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

susankat said:


> Got one question though for the original op. How can a 55 be the same footprint as a 15. The only way I could think of is its a very tall tank. as my 55 would hold 4 15's in its footprint.


*i/a*

Jus google aquarium repair, there is a ton of websites with step by step instructions on resealing


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

Susankat- Hi, I meant that once I repair it (haven't done yet as I am really unsure if I should risk it) By dividing the tank and only filling it up half way, with 15 g on each side. Both sides would have the ftprint of a 15 g tank. By filling the tank up only 12 inches (same height as a 15g) I thought this might work....???

*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can do that, but would look better fixed and filled all the way.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree with Susan,fix it and fill it all the way!


----------

